# Trade Up- Show Off Your Slingshots



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Right, hope you all had fun making the slingshots for each other, if you want to you can share you slingshots here as well as making you own thread about the slingshot, I'm sure I'm not the only one that would like to look at the slingshots that have been made for each other :shocked:, be sure to tell us who its from and a little bit about the materials/woods used to make them. cheers and good luck. :thumbsup:

-Epic


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow. Came back from the supermarket, checked the mail, lo and behold, an envelope from florida! I immediately opened it and found all this- My terrible pictures can't do it justice.









A kwila boardcut, based of the Bill Hays Seal Sniper, with a TBG bandset, and a really nice pouch.









A beautiful holly natty, with a black mangrove buttcap, wrapped in a coral snake skin, which I banded up with a pouch of mine and one of the black bands ghost also sent me









And last, but not least- Two bandsets worth of red exercise band, and one bandsets worth of green, black, and blue bands.









He also included four 107 bands, which I forgot to take a picture of.

All in all, HUGE thank you to ghost.

Marnix


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice one, have fun shooting them 

-Epic


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice haul!! Great job ghost..


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

The first one's they look great, wish you a lot of fun with youre new slingshots Marnix.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice trade ther elm sending my package off today


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

YESSSS, got my flippinout slingshot from nathan today, I am so happy right now I can't put it into words, there is just something about a flippinout that has a heritage filled feel, It has a extremely special place in my collection and I can't thank nathan enough, not only for the incredible slingshot he made me but the consistant inconceivably amazing wood work he does, truly the peck of slingshot crafting, Thank you soooo much nathan, your the man 

-Epic





  








IMG 0040




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014


__
3










  








IMG 0039




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014











  








IMG 0038




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014











  








IMG 0037




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014











  








IMG 0036




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014


__
1










  








IMG 0041




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014


__
1










  








IMG 0044




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014


__
1










  








IMG 0045




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014


__
1










  








IMG 0046




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014


__
1










  








IMG 0048




__
HP Slingshots


__
Apr 25, 2014


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad you like it Epic!

You not only got a FlippinOut trade but a bit of Lee Silva's work too. Lee sent me the steel fork and the core of the body(natural orange fork) and I added my flavors to it with stabilized dogwood scales and paduak spacers. It was an experiment, but turned out to be a good shooter.

Enjoy!!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheers nathan

-Epic


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Love that Holly Natty. I like the rough and tough look. I can just imagine the durability. 
Well done!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very nice Epic good luck with it!!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I got mine from shew97 yesterday and shot it today! It is a real gem! The para cord brace rocks! Accurate and pretty


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice shooter! What is the wood?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm just asked him myself


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Went to the post today and mailed off my end to Logo and as I had to make a pit stop at home I found this waiting in the mail box













I've already shot a few rounds and it is comfy and chunky, my favorite kind of shooter  Thank You so much Logo!!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

He told me it was frackle berry


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting.. never heard of that before..


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

nice, both the above look like great slingshots  happy shooting

-Epic


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

sparkle berry.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Ahah, that makes more sense.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Lookin' Shooters All! :headbang:

I am really lookin' forward to the others.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok, so its sunday, and I just went to check the mail from yesterday on my way out, and sitting so patiently was a package from the Netherlands from Outlaw (Rein Swart). When I opened the box there were three individual envelopes, the first one was a very awesome board cut slingshot, so smooth and shiney and so comfy in my hand, and I have to admit, I was blown away by how smooth and even everything was. Next envelope contained about 5 foot of TBG (even though it didn't say Thera-Band on it), the third and final envelope had the most beautiful slingshot I think I have ever seen.. I am not sure of the woods used in them. Outlaw can chime in, or I will relay it in another reply after he contacts me. Anyway.. Enjoy..

BTW.. I am going to repost this in the general area as well.. But with more pics..


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

wow, fantastic slingshots, great work outlaw and great gift for you noob  have fun

-Epic


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

NoobShooter said:


> Ok, so its sunday, and I just went to check the mail from yesterday on my way out, and sitting so patiently was a package from the Netherlands from Outlaw (Rein Swart). When I opened the box there were three individual envelopes, the first one was a very awesome board cut slingshot, so smooth and shiney and so comfy in my hand, and I have to admit, I was blown away by how smooth and even everything was. Next envelope contained about 5 foot of TBG (even though it didn't say Thera-Band on it), the third and final envelope had the most beautiful slingshot I think I have ever seen.. I am not sure of the woods used in them. Outlaw can chime in, or I will relay it in another reply after he contacts me. Anyway.. Enjoy..
> 
> BTW.. I am going to repost this in the general area as well.. But with more pics..
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis I'm glad you like them. I am a little bit surpriced you already have them.
With the alluminium core is made of mahony and acasia burl. The boardcut from unknown hardwood. Maybe i make a topic with some work in progress photo's.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Outlaw said:


> Ok, so its sunday, and I just went to check the mail from yesterday on my way out, and sitting so patiently was a package from the Netherlands from Outlaw (Rein Swart). When I opened the box there were three individual envelopes, the first one was a very awesome board cut slingshot, so smooth and shiney and so comfy in my hand, and I have to admit, I was blown away by how smooth and even everything was. Next envelope contained about 5 foot of TBG (even though it didn't say Thera-Band on it), the third and final envelope had the most beautiful slingshot I think I have ever seen.. I am not sure of the woods used in them. Outlaw can chime in, or I will relay it in another reply after he contacts me. Anyway.. Enjoy..
> 
> BTW.. I am going to repost this in the general area as well.. But with more pics..
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis I'm glad you like them. I am a little bit surpriced you already have them.
With the alluminium core is made of mahony and acasia burl. The boardcut from unknown hardwood. Maybe i make a topic with some work in progress photo's.[/quote

Sorry I made a mistake I ment Bobby instead of Dennis...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

You can find pics of my trade with Noob Shooter here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31912-my-trade-with-outlaw/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I received my package from Leon today! Thank you my friend I have many goodies here. I really like the targets they are very satisfying when hit. The small leather bag the slingshot came in is very special such craftsmanship! I like the rough n ready natural (Birch?) included with the pseudo tubes very punchy thank you again Leon.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, nice trade! Awesome work Leon!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool! Nice haul!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My trade with Flipgun is up next!

The haul from Texas - A Flipgun Chalice, a sheet of nice leather, some TBR tubes, a letter, a photo of the log of wood and a few pages of Dallas funnies, the like of which I've never seen (newspapers here are too serious/incompetent  )







Flipgun's version of the DH Chalice in wood from a mystery ornamental tree from his neighbourhood. Banded in 15-20mm latex for epic can destruction.

Thanks, Paul! It has already destroyed a can and shown my hand that it prefers to shoot HEAVY ammo  It's a real stand-out amongst my collection with the richness of the grain and colour shining through the Tu-Oil finish. Nice one


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Thats beautiful, love the grain and the finish is fantastic, great job flip gun and enjoy her ash 

-Epic


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

ash said:


> My trade with Flipgun is up next!
> 
> The haul from Texas - A Flipgun Chalice, a sheet of nice leather, some TBR tubes, a letter, a photo of the log of wood and a few pages of Dallas funnies, the like of which I've never seen (newspapers here are too serious/incompetent  )
> 
> ...


Wow thats a beautiful Chalice I love the grain in that wood. Good Trade!!! Good Luck and Shooting with it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to see it got there!

I received my trade from Ash the other day but I have been running night shifts for a while and just finally got to take it for a spin. I received The Tempest in White Ash, Jatoba and Bubinga.

Here it is with its first victim in Texas!

























I was shooting 3/8ths at 10 meters. If I had not heard the first hit I would have thought I'd missed, because the shot cut through so smooth that the can never moved.

You have to have this machine in your hand to really appreciate the work in it. The joinery of the parts are danged near invisible and the finish is flawless. I have all of the arrangements made to go to the ECST and you can bet that this going with me.

Thanx Ash!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

This was an awesome trade


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice shooter you got from Ash! Is that .030 Latex or .040?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Marnix said:


> Nice shooter you got from Ash! Is that .030 Latex or .040?


.030 If it were .040 I'd need thinner bands.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, it's .030 latex. I'm not sure what is on the one Flipgun sent me, but it seems more powerful than my stuff.

Just checked and it measures .030 too. Must be the mojo in the Chalice


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Yippie I recieved my package from NoobShooter (Bobby Zarlinga) this afternoon. With such a beautiful slingshot I am in Love with this thing. Such a nice combination of woods and colors which match so nice together. Bobby dit a great job and is in my eyes a real craftsman. It fits perfect in my hands if he knows how big they are when he makes this slingshot. Further in the package where bandsets and a funy mini slingshot I can make a keyhanger of it.

Thanks Bobby for such a beautiful slingshot, I am a Lucky and Happy Guy. It is so beautiful that I'm affraid to shoot with it.

I post more pictures in the general off topic


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry I mean Genaral Slingshot Discussion.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

And the Boi knocks another one out of the Park!


----------

